# Operating on tumors



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

Is it worth it?

One of my champ girls has a lump, we will be getting it checked out this week and I'm really hoping it's not a tumor but if it is, would it be worth having it operated on?

She isn't even a year old yet so has that advantage but I've read they usually just come back again. It's on the back of her neck.

I know only I can make the decision, I'd just like some opinions please


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

Difficult question. If it's a tumor I think I'd just let her live with it as long as it's not bothering her.
It might just be an abscess and the vet should be able to treat that.


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

That's what I'm hoping but I always end up thinking worst case scenario!


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I had a Doe with a tumour in between its back leg which hindered its mobility but it was 3 years old she didnt make it sadly, but had a good innings. If your mouse does have a tumour and it doesnt effect its quality o life it will be ok but if it could suffer then its kinder to let it go I think.


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

She hasn't changed at all and it's only about the size of a big pea at the moment so that's good.

Has anyone had a mouse with a tumor operated on? Did the tumor(s) come back really quickly?


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Most of these tumours (if it turns out to be a tumour) are virus related and passed on from the mother either in the womb, or the birth canal if the mum carries the MMTV virus (mouse mammary tumour virus). Because it`s virulant, this makes it highly likely to reccur, but obviously your vet will tell you how the lump feels and whether they think it`s just soft tissue or abscessed.

If it is a small lump at this stage and it`s likely to grow, you have the decision to have it removed while it`s still small and hope that will be the end of it. Sometimes mice don`t make it through the actual anasthetic, but then if that were to happen, at least you would know you did something positive to extend her life since the lump could grow larger and take her life anyway had you not decided to give surgery a go.

I would see what the vet thinks and make your decision based on that nutty.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I hope it isn't a tumour hon  The lines those girls came from never showed signs of tumours, not even mammory ones, and I did keep a few of the girls and boys until they will well past a year old, some old nanny does I had (Your girls grandmas and the first chams I got) were over 18 months old at the end.

K xx


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

It may be an abscess, a cyst or a tumour. An abscess or cyst are ruled out by trying to draw something out of the mass using a needle.

If it's an abscess, you could try antibiotics first and see how that goes, though it is difficult for most drugs to get into abscesses and may not work.

Most skin cancers in mice are tumours of the mammary tissue, though you can get other tumour types. Unlike the rat, in the mouse mammary tumours are usually malignant (not virulent - that refers to infection) and are likely to spread.

If it was my mouse I would get it removed while it can be removed, before it gets any bigger. However that's based on me being a vet and treating all my own mice! What you decide to do may be very different


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks all x That's good to know K thanks, makes me a bit more hopeful that it isn't one 

Going tomorrow at 3:30, will be taking Amarula too (mainly because I wont get Bailey out without her lol, she's only brave when her sis is there :love1) but also to check her too, we did do it ourselves when we found Bailey's lump and couldn't find anything so that's good.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't usually get mammary tumors removed because they do tend to grow back quickly in another site. Saying this, though, I have gotten all my rat's tumors removed because I have a vet that will work with the ratties, not the mices tho. It is really up to you. You can keep her comfortable for a few more months or get the surgery and have the same amount of time before a new one crops up, or completely happily, have it never come back. It's quite the crap shoot. Please keep us updated!


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

He aspirated it and is pretty certain it's a cyst :gwavebw He's more than happy to operate now or if it gets bigger as long as it hasn't gotten too big.

Am going to leave it for now but if it does grow I'll take her in for the operation


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Aw, this is good news nutty! So pleased you got something positive from it. Fingers crossed it stays away.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm glad


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

The cyst has grown so I'm going to see if I can get her booked in for Tuesday as that's when the vet I saw does operations.

Should I be worried about how Amarula is going to react when I put Bailey back in the cage?


----------

